# [SOLVED] JPG info Iphone 4



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to prove somthing to my friend. 

I received a jpg shot from an anonymous source and have established it was taken using an Iphone 4. As there are only 2 iphone users on my team I wish to compare this picture data with two other iphone shots from their facebook profiles.

Is there any unique data saved by the device when taking shots? If I compare the below sets is there any way of saying SOOO THATS THE ONE?

JPEG sent to me VS image from profile 1
JPEG sent to me VS image from profile 2

Many thanks in advance


----------

